# Canon EOS M2



## overniven (Feb 13, 2014)

Did the EOS M2 actually get released? I just did a quick search and found almost nothing about it that wasn't written back in December when it was announced. I like my M, don't love it, but I do like it. Based on what specs were released it didn't seem like that much of an upgrade, but was interested in what people were saying about it..but there doesn't seem to be anything written about it.

Thoughts?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 13, 2014)

It was released only in Japan and a few other countries in Asia.


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 14, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> It was released only in Japan and a few other countries in Asia.



And so? ... Oh, I understand ... :-X


----------



## noncho (Feb 14, 2014)

I need something like M2 Pro, 70D without mirror...


----------



## Sella174 (Feb 14, 2014)

noncho said:


> I need something like M2 Pro, *70D without mirror*...


Yeah, you and me both. So that's two against millions of "Rebel" buyers ... not gonna happen. :'(


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 14, 2014)

Three, at least. The DPAF sensor and mirrorless are a perfect match. Canon has to know this, and I'm sure we'll see it in a M model at some point, assuming lackluster sales and declining MILC markets don't kill the line first...which would be a shame.


----------



## NWPhil (Feb 14, 2014)

Has annyone had a chance to try it? I am looking to replace my lumix lx3, and a small body that would allow me to use my canon lenses, makes a lot of sense to me. I know I still need an adapter, but so do all other mirrorless.
What I am trying to figure is, would it be worth to get a the new M2 versus the M, or just wait till they release an US/rest of the world upgrade?


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Feb 14, 2014)

NWPhil said:


> Has annyone had a chance to try it? I am looking to replace my lumix lx3, and a small body that would allow me to use my canon lenses, makes a lot of sense to me. I know I still need an adapter, but so do all other mirrorless.
> What I am trying to figure is, would it be worth to get a the new M2 versus the M, or just wait till they release an US/rest of the world upgrade?


Canon M2 offers no real advantages over the original M. Or you expect for a hypothetical M with dual pixel AF sensor, or changes to G1X Mark ii, or even Sl1.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 14, 2014)

NWPhil said:


> What I am trying to figure is, would it be worth to get a the new M2 versus the M



The only real differences are that the M2 has WiFi and the 18 MP APS-C sensor in the M2 is the one from the SL1 with Hybrid CMOS II, vs. the T4i's regular Hybrid CMOS (the II version has phase AF detectors over ~80% of the frame, vs. just in the middle).


----------



## NWPhil (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks guys.
I have to rent it and see if indeed I like it or not.


----------



## wdduggy (Feb 14, 2014)

I have one. I ordered body only from a Japanese seller on eBay. The main difference is that focus speed is significantly faster (even compared to the EOS-M with the firmware upgrade). IQ is about the same. It was $699 body only, which is SIGNIFICANTLY more expensive than the EOS-M with lenses here in the U.S. I think you would need to have a specific reason for upgrading due to the price. Mine was as a backup to my primary camera for photographing moving subjects. I'm flying and everything has to go on the carry-on, so the space savings of the EOS-M2 as a backup camera body were worth it to me.


----------



## surapon (Feb 14, 2014)

overniven said:


> Did the EOS M2 actually get released? I just did a quick search and found almost nothing about it that wasn't written back in December when it was announced. I like my M, don't love it, but I do like it. Based on what specs were released it didn't seem like that much of an upgrade, but was interested in what people were saying about it..but there doesn't seem to be anything written about it.
> 
> Thoughts?



Dear Friend overniven.
Here is the Link :

http://thenewcamera.com/tag/canon-eos-m2/

Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## bauerman (Feb 28, 2014)

They are starting to pop up here stateside - I just saw an M2 kit available for sale on another photo forum - $650 with the kit lens included.


----------



## daemorhedron (Mar 19, 2014)

I own both the M and the M2, and will be posting a review/comparison soon.


----------



## daemorhedron (Apr 4, 2014)

Ok still compiling details/review (sorry, super busy) but to give you the short version:

1. The critical question of AF....it's undoubtedly better but far from perfect. I can guarantee you that any AF annoyance you had with the M will carry on with the M2. You won't stop swearing by upgrading, but you will definitely do less of it. It's worth mentioning that I don't think the AF on the M is as anywhere near as bad as people claim.

2. It supports Wifi, but in such a way that is certainly disappointing. For wireless tethering, I would rate the experience somewhat on par with the Sony A7. It works, but nothing thrilling. It still does not support wired tethering which would help dispel majority of my angsty angst feelings against Canon for crippling these amazing creatures.

3. It's even smaller and lighter. The grip is a smidge different. Definitely improved.

4. Takes the exact same battery. My 3rd party Opteka batteries worked fine in it (as with the EOS M).

5. It uses different firmware. Version I had was 1.0.2 for the M2. This means you cannot currently run Tragic Lantern or Magic Lantern, which imo basically ends the decision making process right there. I find focus peaking in particular to be of critical benefit with EOS M.

6. Noise seems immeasurably better. I tested up to 12800 and frankly it's quite lovely and very usable compared to the original M.

So overall, is it worth your money? As always it's up to you. At the time of this writing you can get at least the EOS M and a lens for $300, whereas the M2 body alone is about $650. I would say:

-if you do NOT have an M, and you absolutely do not care about Tragic Lantern then absolutely
-if you already have an M, then I would say don't bother
-if you don't know which to get, get the M

There is no doubt in my mind that BOTH cameras have an undeserved bad reputation. If you're on a budget (or just cheap like me) I promise you that the M is BAR NONE the best way to get started in photography.

Happy shooting! =)


----------



## bholliman (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks for the comparison, I have been wondering about the differences. I'm still really happy with my M as a light weight, portable alternative to my DSLR. 

I'd still like to see Canon come out with some new lenses for the M system, but my M and 22mm f/2 lens will continue to get plenty of use.


----------



## Khufu (Apr 4, 2014)

...and you get the Sensor Crop Video Zoom with the M2, right? I still can't believe they got as far as printing this as a feature on the box of the EOS M then removed it last-minute, putting a sticker over any evidence of it on the box. I'd LOVE to have this feature for bird & wildlife videos. 
Did Magic Lantern get anywhere with this? Last I read there were issues with blank/solid pixels or something and i'm not sure if it was to be a RAW only thing or could render high quality MP4s/similar.


----------



## daemorhedron (Apr 4, 2014)

bholliman: Welcome =)

Khufu: Sorry, I am sadly not much of a video guy. I only focused on photography and 'the basics' when comparing them, only taking stills as samples. My bad! I have seen insane amounts of posts regarding the video though, and I know they've done all kinds of wonders in Tragic Lantern in particular. I read something about pink dots and specific software to remove them, but as Austin Powers put it: "That's not my bag, baby."

Since Tragic Lantern does not work on M2, even if I still had my M2 (sold it on ebay now, sorry) I would not really be able to do a direct comparison anyways.


----------



## axtstern (Apr 4, 2014)

Folks please excuse if this question sounds stupid but Magic lantern for the M?

I used a beta of ML on the M but the usability was bad based on M menues and ML menues overlaying.
Recently I saw the ML page getting an overhaul and even using the M as their title picture but after upgrading to the firmware with the faster Af I never found a ML version which fit to my firmwatre release.

Has this changed?


----------



## AvTvM (Apr 4, 2014)

@ daemorhedron: thanks a lot for your summary/comparison. Excellent hands-on information!


----------



## daemorhedron (Apr 4, 2014)

@axtstern: I cannot speak to Magic Lantern exactly, I was using Tragic Lantern. I can get you the exact date I was using, but confident that anything Dec 2013 and on should be extremely usable (can't speak on video side either, sorry). I HIGHLY recommend using it if for no other reason than focus peaking. I am making a video tut of putting it on the M and which features are critical and why.

@AvTvM: My pleasure =)


----------



## axtstern (Apr 4, 2014)

Oh....

one of the days I learn something new....I thought you wanted to play only with the word...
So there is a tragic lantern for the M...

thanks for making me aware


----------

